# Water vs Methanol : Ultimate Tuning



## parmas (Jun 3, 2015)

Finally I got a map tuned with the right ignition timing and fuel mixture.

Now I would like some advice to have a good tune with a 50/50 mixture.

Question 1 :

Would water only or a 50/50 mixture need more ignition timing ?

Question 2 :

Methanol is fuel, so the map needs to be leaned out. By how much? is there a formula for this ?

Question 3 :

Water cools combustion more than methanol but if both injected there is a note that water nor methanol do not "see" each other thus mix more with air.

So what about Air Temps? Would using a 50/50 mixture gain cooler air temperatures but increased cylinder temperatures due to methanol burning?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

parmas said:


> Finally I got a map tuned with the right ignition timing and fuel mixture.
> 
> Now I would like some advice to have a good tune with a 50/50 mixture.
> 
> ...


There is no right answer, you will have to find out with dyno time.


----------

